# Africian Dwarf Frog



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 2 frogs a male and female) the Female is the bigger. She is very fat all a sudden and wither site at the top of the tank, or lays on the bottom. The male is usually close by and is normal looking. The female looks bloated. I thought maybe she was sick, but thought this was not the case because the male is completely normal. I can get some pics. What im getting at is maybe she has Eggs and wants to Spawn? Im not sure how to tell... Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have two ADF's as well, apparently two males or two females. They hang out near the top often too, hiding in the foliage of my plants, or they will hang out at the bottom and look for garbage to eat.

I think your female might be preggers, so just make sure she has some good hiding spots to spawn in.

Do they croak at night in your tank like they do mine? And how do you sex a frog?


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine do the normal Frog stunts, IE top of the tank and the such. I sexed them by their size, they the same age but one is almost twice the size of the other (before the female got fat) She has plenty of hiding spaces. I had to find her last night, she was at the bottom hiding in one of the plants. And yes they croak and it took me a bit to Figure out what was making that noise lol then my wife heard it and didn't believe me!!!


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I have 2 females. So im sure their aren't any eggs, which means she is bloated. So I have a sick frog... fun. Found a lot of good information and how to properly sex them. Its really easy. Look at their butt, if there is a small nub there then she is a female, if not male. The males also have little nubs right behind their front arms.

African Dwarf Frog Housing and Feeding Lots if information there.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Bloating could be a sign of internal parasites. See if you can feed them some garlic or their normal food soaked in garlic juice. Not sure if it will work for frogs, but it does for fish.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ill try it. Where would the parasites have came from?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no idea, but it's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

So, I Do indeed have a male and female... my wife found a different site and it had more information. They are going through the mating cycle, Altho I dont have any eggs yet... Im not sure if the fish are getting them before I find them of if she is not ready to spawn. I cant find how long she will carry the eggs before she spawns... Does anyone here have an idea?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Crackbaby84 said:


> Does anyone here have an idea?


Not a clue, sorry


----------

